# IITPSA Certificate



## anis493 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hello,

I am applying for SA PR under critical skill. My IITPSA certificate mentioned that " This is to certify that ********** has been admitted as *Member* Given under our hand and seal of the institute on 29 Jan 2016", there is no information about my work experience. I am IT Professional having 8+ year experience in Cisco Networking Technology. 

I read few posts in this forum where people mentioned that the years of experience is mentioned in IITPSA certificate. 

Am I good to continue for PR with received IITPSA certificate ?

Regards


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

anis493 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am applying for SA PR under critical skill. My IITPSA certificate mentioned that " This is to certify that ********** has been admitted as *Member* Given under our hand and seal of the institute on 29 Jan 2016", there is no information about my work experience. I am IT Professional having 8+ year experience in Cisco Networking Technology.
> 
> ...


You need a separate assessment for critical skills from the IITPSA - being a member only may not be sufficient.


----------

